# 2012 Memory lane classic (Fall) Bike  meet. Here are some pics and show us yours!!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 27, 2012)

This was my first time ever going to Memory lane bicycle swap meet in Ohio. I drove down with Gene aka HIGGINSFOREVER.  The Staff at memory lane was very friendly and provided great service. I pretty much found almost everything i needed.  Found some great bargains there as well. There was a few intresting bikes there such as an Elgin womens Skylark frame for sale with the skirts for 300$$buxs , and also a Elgin womens Miss America bicycle . Some prewar bikes and alot of Schwinn Phantoms. Last night they got a nice Bonfire going and decided sacrifice a bike to the BIKE GODS!! . Intresting people always result into good times!. Well enjoy the pics, and also keep riding my firends!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## npence (Oct 27, 2012)

I had a great time at ML this year found a lot of small stuff to add to the collection and some great bikes. That sure is a nice miss America project. Always been one of my favorite girls bike. And it was nice meeting some new friends there and meeting with old ones. See you next year


----------



## jpromo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, another fun ML meet. The rain probably kept some away in the morning but everybody there was in good spirits. I could only swing by for a few hours Friday morning but got to spend some money and shoot the breeze with people. I picked up a decent '53-4ish Panther project needing the usual parts (Rocket Ray, tank, guard). It's got a Phantom seat, as well so I can probably put that towards getting some of the correct stuff.

The shop is great because they really do have a wide variety of stuff available and the prices are quite palatable.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 27, 2012)

npence said:


> I had a great time at ML this year found a lot of small stuff to add to the collection and some great bikes. That sure is a nice miss America project. Always been one of my favorite girls bike. And it was nice meeting some new friends there and meeting with old ones. See you next year




Yes it was good time. And you got a great project to be working on for the winter and a good donor bike. Good luck!!


----------



## Butch (Oct 27, 2012)

*ya got me*



THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> View attachment 71428View attachment 71429View attachment 71430View attachment 71431




Quite a lot of cool stuff. Picked up a few parts for really cheap and had a great time. That's me in the picture  holding a chainguard with a friend I work with talking with Scott on Thursday. Can't wait till next year.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 27, 2012)

Butch said:


> Quite a lot of cool stuff. Picked up a few parts for really cheap and had a great time. That's me in the picture  holding a chainguard with a friend I work with talking with Scott on Thursday. Can't wait till next year.




Sorry if i got you in a pic my bad. i was trying to take pics of all the bikes!!


----------



## Butch (Oct 27, 2012)

No problem, there was some cool things to take pics of.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 27, 2012)

jpromo said:


> Yes, another fun ML meet. The rain probably kept some away in the morning but everybody there was in good spirits. I could only swing by for a few hours Friday morning but got to spend some money and shoot the breeze with people. I picked up a decent '53-4ish Panther project needing the usual parts (Rocket Ray, tank, guard). It's got a Phantom seat, as well so I can probably put that towards getting some of the correct stuff.
> 
> The shop is great because they really do have a wide variety of stuff available and the prices are quite palatable.




Phantom seat????
PM me  or better yet I'll pm you

JD


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Fall Meet*

Good pics.  Nice to meet you and HIGGINSFOREVER Thursday night.  Hope to see you in the spring.  Great show, great people, great turn out.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 28, 2012)

bikeboy1340 said:


> Good pics.  Nice to meet you and HIGGINSFOREVER Thursday night.  Hope to see you in the spring.  Great show, great people, great turn out.




Thanxs, Same here as well until next time!!


----------



## Kscheel (Oct 28, 2012)

This was my first Memory Lane show as well. I wasn't sure what to expect, especially with the weather as crummy as it was on Friday.

I have to say I was blown away, lots of quality parts both outside and inside the store. I had no problem spending my money...several of my projects are much closer to completion now. I couldn't believe what was inside the store, I never thought I'd see so many vintage bike parts in one spot and at such affordable prices. Not to mention the huge quantities of some parts... The staff was super helpful and gave me a great deal on the pile of parts I rounded up.

The one thing I was sort of annoyed by was the situation created by the weather. As the rain came and went I saw things come on and off tables and then back onto them again. As I made my rounds and lined up what I wanted to buy it certainly made it challenging to keep things straight. As far as parts went I was surprised by the quantity of phantom parts, a lot more than I expected. 

Compared to the Saline show (which I've been to many times) it is definitely on par. To me it seemed like even though this show was smaller it still had a comparable amount of quality parts and bikes. I'll definitely be coming back for the spring show.

Below is a pic of my haul.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 29, 2012)

*Weather*

That is typically a variable for mlc spring and fall shows.
Sorry, i could not be there.


----------

